# My 2001 Nissan Sentra GXE



## 01GXESentra (Mar 28, 2004)

Hey everyone just got my cardomain page up so check it out please :thumbup: 



http://www.cardomain.com/id/01gxesentra


Please sign my guest book and vote for me!!! Ill be sure to vote and sign everyone else guest boko as well!


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

nice...got any plans for it?


----------

